# Simply More Comfortable Aluminum Tube Wrist-Rocket Brace mod



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I've got my old Marksman Wrist-Rocket from the late 70's and it was all basically stock. With heavy bands you can feel the pain in the wrist and I have the built-in lump just behind my wrist from shooting this heavily for so many years. It's been my go too forever and the only one that has never broken, even after over 40 years.

After paracording my Saunders Wing yesterday, I took 8 feet of 6mil paracord and wrapped it over the existing rubber wrist brace and then took it out and shot it for the rest of the afternoon because it was so enjoyable with the pain gone. Paracord is amazing and so is this simple Cobra-Stitch Mod that adds just the right amount of love to Ol'Faithful 
It will work on any old school aluminum frame, just stretch the paracord as tight as you can and keep pushing it together to keep the cord wrapped as close and as tight as possible.

Before -








After -






















And a little history that I got after putting in the patent #


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Here's a video on how to do it.
Just forget the loop that he is wrapping everything around. Put a tight granny knot right next to the rubber arm insulator and then make square knot after square knot to the other side. Leave 5/16" tabs exposed after cutting the cord and then light one end on fire and watch it burn and melt down, until its got a small nub sticking up out of the melting plastic. Then with the small flame on the paracord still burning, take a credit card sized thick piece of paper or a plastic spoon or knife, and spread the melting plastic up and away from the bottom, while pushing it up into the next cord. This glues the melting cord into the next one up and it leaves it a bit rough at first. This is why you move the melt away from where your arm will be. Then rub the area with your fingers to clean it up and smooth out the rough spots... do the same thing on the nub that you left on the other side... Then go have some fun with it.
It's really simple and makes this style of Wrist-Rocket really comfortable to shoot even with heavy bands or tubes.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i did the cobra weave/stitch to a couple of my frames,much more comforatable and controllable than the plastic ones that came with them [Daisy B-52 and Barnell black widow] vid was very cool as well.thanks for the info and history


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Excellent craftsmanship


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Yup that is a great modification!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## The island boy. (Feb 5, 2020)

Sweet man


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

That looks awesome I actually did the same thing to mine, however the paracord would leave lots of indents on the skin, so I simply put some heat shrink over it and heated it up. Added a flatter surface area.


----------

